# Introducing Dominic’s Baby Brother!



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Easter my good people,

We are so proud to introduce Dominic’s baby brother on this special Sunday. Let me start saying that he is the most adorable little guy, fluffy, tiny and super smart. They are being so good together, playing and rolling around - Dom is being a great big brother, he doesn’t mind when baby brother comes snuggle with me but gets a little no no when he goes with his Poppa. 

Baby Brother has his head over my computer as I’m writing this, I think he wants to make sure I’ll tell you all that he is a Bellarata Maltese. I had the privilege to meet Stacy yesterday and bring home such a special guy. This little guy is one of the pups from Emma's second litter that Stacy posted about here - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...-might-have-not-mentioned-her-new-litter.html 

Are you guys ready for pictures and videos?

Here we go


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations, he's so adorable. I LOVE the video of them playing!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Beatriz, I am soooo happy for you and your family. This little guy is the perfect addition to your family.

I love the video and the pictures. Looks like he adjusting to your home really well. I can't wait to see more pictures of him. So excited for you guys!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations. I am in my final stretch of waiting. I go get Boo on Thursday! I can't wait. Thanks for sharing what I get to look forward to after the long journey to go get him


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Beatriz, I am soooo happy for you and your family. This little guy is the perfect addition to your family.
> 
> I love the video and the pictures. Looks like he adjusting to your home really well. I can't wait to see more pictures of him. So excited for you guys!


I could try but will never be able to thank you enough for being such a great person, a great friend and an amazing mommy. I learn a lot from you and our family is complete because of you.
Don't worry, I'll overload your phone with photos


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh another puppy!! Dom is great with the puppy, and they are so cute together!! Have you a name for him yet? Thanks, it was great fun watching them play.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how cute!!! Congrats on your new addition...he is soooo adorable! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is a cutie:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats, he is sooo cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad he is settling in! What a good boy Dom is being and making the transition so much easier for you all. I know he will be spoiled and he already looks sooo happy!!!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations he's adorable! What is that purple egg thing in the back of the last picture? A bed?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations. I know that you know how fortunate you are. Now, spread the good fortune with pictures, pictures and more pictures.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all! We are so happy, it's perfect. 
My husband finally choose the name! Our little bundle of joy will be called BENJAMIN.

Taking a nap...








With his Poppa








Taking another nap with his brother









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow You have a darling Fluff family.*
*I Would love to have more. The Pictures are great Thank you for posting them. They all Look so Happy together.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ashley21 said:


> Congratulations he's adorable! What is that purple egg thing in the back of the last picture? A bed?


 
*Pet egg bed- You can find them on Ebay and Fab.com.*
*I Have a white one. Yogi Hates it. Nickee**
*But its cute to put toys in!*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats...he looks happy already!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ashley21 said:


> Congratulations he's adorable! What is that purple egg thing in the back of the last picture? A bed?


As Nickee said its the egg bed called pEi Pod. I bought it on Fab.com after Aastha got one for Gustave. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Congrats!!! A baby from Stacey is so fabulous. :aktion033: Benjamin is adorable and what a little whirlwind. I know that he'll be a great addition. I love your big husband with that itty bitty little puppy. Benjamin looks like he's got him wrapped around his paw already. Can't wait to see him grow up. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

WAHOOO!!!!!! Beatriz, you must be on CLOUD9! I am super happy for you. Stacy's puppies are just the happiest and fun-loving pups. I'm glad Benjamin is fitting in so well  The video of them playing already is precious. I'm excited to see this little guy grow up!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. That's too much cuteness! I LOOVE him and Dom is being so sweet! I can't even imagine how excited you are. I LOVE Stacy's pups so I'm glad there is another we get to watch grow up! I have a skin kid named Benjamin so of course I love the name! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! You are so lucky to have an Emma boy! and it looks like he is going to be one lucky pup to be part of your family as well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! He looks like such a sweetie! And I love the picture of your new baby with his Poppa!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, he's adorable.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations!! He is adorable and watching them play together is so fun!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Best video! Dominic is a great brother! You are a good mommy!!! Congrats again on your little miracle!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So glad he is settling in! What a good boy Dom is being and making the transition so much easier for you all. I know he will be spoiled and he already looks sooo happy!!!


Stacy,
You made our family complete. It was the best Easter ever, playing with them, watching them interact and do their own thing. I will always be grateful to you and Marina.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the messages, we are one big happy family here. Benjamin is adapting very well and already looks for me and walks behind me all the time. He also goes where Dominic is and start playing with him and that steals my heart over and over. 

When he first got here and he was having his food, he wasn't happy to see Dominic around (but Dom doesn't care about kibble at all) but then I saw Dom showing him his food (Stella & Chewy's) and he shared with Benjamin. I had to let Ben eat some of it as it was heart melting. Then Dom went to eat his kibble (all those bags of dry food I had to trash as he refused to eat one little kibble). Now Ben doesn't mind Dom around his food!

I can talk. I know.

Oh morning video! That's 6 AM in the bed.








Furbabies mom said:


> Oh another puppy!! Dom is great with the puppy, and they are so cute together!! Have you a name for him yet? Thanks, it was great fun watching them play.


*Dom is a prince, such a mellow dog - well unless he is visiting Stacy and barking and jumping around. As I chose Dominic my husband had the right to choose baby brother’s name and it is Benjamin!*



Sylie said:


> Congratulations. I know that you know how fortunate you are. Now, spread the good fortune with pictures, pictures and more pictures.


*Sylie, I know... I’m very fortunate. And don’t need to ask me twice for pictures, I’ll keep them coming.  *



Yogi's Mom said:


> Wow You have a darling Fluff family.
> I Would love to have more. The Pictures are great Thank you for posting them. They all Look so Happy together.
> Nickee & Yogi*


*I’m sure we are all waiting for the day you will introduce us to Yogi brother or sister. *



Snowbody said:


> Congrats!!! A baby from Stacey is so fabulous. Benjamin is adorable and what a little whirlwind. I know that he'll be a great addition. I love your big husband with that itty bitty little puppy. Benjamin looks like he's got him wrapped around his paw already. Can't wait to see him grow up.


*Oh yeah, them both have Patrick at their hands, it is really fun to watch such a big guy playing with those tiny guys. *



hoaloha said:


> WAHOOO!!!!!! Beatriz, you must be on CLOUD9! I am super happy for you. Stacy's puppies are just the happiest and fun-loving pups. I'm glad Benjamin is fitting in so well The video of them playing already is precious. I'm excited to see this little guy grow up!


*Marisa, I am!! I have this constant smile on my face since I drove all the way to Stacy’s house. Multiplying the love is the best feeling. Plus seeing them going along well is awesome.*



StevieB said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. That's too much cuteness! I LOOVE him and Dom is being so sweet! I can't even imagine how excited you are. I LOVE Stacy's pups so I'm glad there is another we get to watch grow up! I have a skin kid named Benjamin so of course I love the name!


*I’m glad husband chose Benjamin, it’s a beautiful name as you know well! We like big names for small dogs  And you will watch them growing up together here, facebook, instagram... I’m an Instagram addicted! *



CloudClan said:


> Congratulations! You are so lucky to have an Emma boy! and it looks like he is going to be one lucky pup to be part of your family as well.


*
Thank you! I do feel very blessed, Emma is beyond words, what a beautiful and lovable girl, her barking stole my heart.*



maltese manica said:


> Best video! Dominic is a great brother! You are a good mommy!!! Congrats again on your little miracle!


*You’re funny... remember on Instagram when I was on my way and you found out what I was up to? Not that I was trying to keep a big secret but you were fast lol*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love him!. You are so lucky to get a Stacy pup. I am so excited for you, what a little sweetheart. :cheer:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!! He is precious :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I posted last night, but for some reason it isn't showing today. He is precious. His Auntie Truffles sends her love. You can't go wrong with one of Stacy's puppies. He is beyond precious! But you know how I feel about Bellarata dogs!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Benjamin is just precious. We'll all look forward to watching him grow up, just as we watched his mommy. You can't do better than a Bellarata pup.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey you know how Dominic and I roll LOL!!! I was so excited..................... hey its a good thing I kept my mouth shut LOL!!! Cant wait until we get to see more Pics!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely adorable what's his name or did I miss that!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Absolutely adorable what's his name or did I miss that!


Thank you. His name is Benjamin 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby !!!!!!!!! He's adorable!:wub: I love watching he and Dominic playing! Looks like they've become real pals already. You're going to have sooo much fun watching these two!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you thank you!
I just took these pictures, its too much! I'm sit here looking at him sleeping. 
Oh his face is wet I just wipe it off. 





















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am glad that Dominic is taking his new brother well. It makes me want another puppy!!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So cute! I love how they play!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!:wub:


----------

